# Twin Lakes Reservoir



## SavageX89 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm going with a youth group up to Twin Lakes above Brighton Ski resort on Tuesday. Any tips for fishing Twin Lakes Reservoir? Are there even fish there? Doesn't look like they stock it.
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Haven’t fished Twin Lakes too much but marshmallow and a worm usually works for the kiddos at Lake Mary, just above there. 
When I get a break from baiting the kids poles sometimes I’ll have good luck throwing some larger hardware like krocodiles and kastmasters.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Late, I know. Sorry.

Yes, Twin Lakes has fish. It has Bonneville Cutthroat and some brookies, plus a ton of bait fish.

Just two weeks ago, I took my family and we failed to catch any trout, but brought in several pounds of shiners and dace with my minnow trap and a few Ritz crackers.

Just take a small zipper baggie and poke a bunch of hole in it, toss a few small rocks in the bag with 2 or 3 crackers and place the trap in the water, near visible minnows.

Check the trap every 5-10 minutes and you're sure to load up. Fun for the kids too.

Lake Mary is quite similar with the minnows there.

There are also suckers in both lakes.


----------

